
Supermicro Announces Suspension of Trading of Common Stock on Nasdaq - kevcampb
http://ir.supermicro.com/news-releases/news-release-details/supermicror-announces-suspension-trading-common-stock-nasdaq-and
======
ams6110
The problem apparently involves questions around timing of revenue
recognition.

[https://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-at-risk-of-
delisting...](https://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-at-risk-of-delisting-
from-the-nasdaq/)

------
flossball
I have seen similar situations. Makes me wonder if they are a takeover target.
Great way to buy a company cheap is to find and leak issues like this during
initial research/diligence. It will be worth half its value in no time no
matter how material.

~~~
seanhunter
Not sure whether you're serious, but leaking issues you find during diligence
in order to buy a company cheap could well constitute unlawful disclosure of
inside information, and therefore, market abuse. And obviously depending on
where you are in the diligence process you probably would have had to sign an
NDA, so you would be violating that also.

The laws vary a lot by jurisdiction, but in Europe, the relevant regulations
arise from the EU Market Abuse Directive [https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CEL...](https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32014R0596&from=EN) and from a quick reread
this information would be considered inside information, so this would be
market abuse if the company was traded on a regulated exchange.

~~~
lixtra
On HN, if you present a technical hack, everybody likes it and thinks it's a
interesting proposition. It does not matter that it is usually illegal to
exploit it in real life.

However if you come with a business hack, people tend to point out that it's
so illegal. The point of the OP is that black hat business hackers could still
exploit it and they likely have ways to leak such information anonymously.

It's understood that just like black hat computer hackers they are in huge
trouble if they get caught and OP does not encourage anyone to perform illegal
actions.

~~~
kasey_junk
You can’t usually take over a company anonymously.

~~~
jjoonathan
You can leak information to cut its price by half anonymously.

